# FITA scores



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

hey guys!
I just recently started shooting outdoor FITA and i am really enjoying it. If any of you guys are too post your scores, age and the distance(or distances) you shot at. i've been to one 720 and i shot 660 at 70 yards. i am 14 years old.

thanks


----------



## welschd2 (May 22, 2008)

70meters(indoors) 17 Years old
730ish


----------



## welschd2 (May 22, 2008)

hit the wrong key i ment to post a score of _630ish_ i wish i could shoot 700's


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

welschd2 said:


> hit the wrong key i ment to post a score of _630ish_ i wish i could shoot 700's


i was just thinking 730 out of 720?!?!

my bests, with my recurve, are:

70m round - 610 (300 and 310)
FITA - 1182 (PBs (from everywhere) are [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected])


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

When you guys say a 70m round what do you mean ?

My PB for a full FITA is 1231, it was the first I shot with this bow so im pretty pleased.
I hope to break 1300 this year.


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

BIGBC said:


> When you guys say a 70m round what do you mean ?


a 70m round is essentially 36 arrows at 70m, done twice. the end result is a score out of 720. because it's an olympic year and that's what they do at the olympics (as well as the eliminations at 70m for everyone, male and female) instead of a full FITA, there's 70m rounds being shot pretty much everywhere.


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

Over here most tournaments are full FITA rounds and top scorers win lol.

I knew they did 70M eliminations but didnt know they only shot a 70M round to begin with.
Ill have to give that a go sometime =]


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

UPDATE: shot a 1440 round recently got 1309.
distances shot: 70,60,50,30

-------------------------------

Sponsered by:National Archery Supply,
Bulldog Targets


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

im 14 at a 900 rd i shot a 770 recurve 50-40-30, its ok i guess wasnt allowed to move up in class to 60-50-40 but its ok


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

shot a 900. got 849 at 40,30,20. but for the first 3 rounds at 40 i had some issues with my sight.(it was super loose) but after that i brought the heat :tongue:


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

What size faces are u guys shooting on ?


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

FITA is were everyone is in a line and shoot at those big round targets. that ar the same color as a vegas 3 spot rite?


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

BIGBC said:


> What size faces are u guys shooting on ?





master hunter said:


> FITA is were everyone is in a line and shoot at those big round targets. that ar the same color as a vegas 3 spot rite?


in a 1440 FITA, the two long distances are 122cm targets and the two short distances are 80cm targets. 70m rounds are shot on 122cm targets, as well as the 900 rounds. the distances seem to vary from place to place for the 900, 'cause i've always shot 55m, 45m and 35m (or maybe 65m, 55m and 45m. it's been about a year since i've shot one. can't quite remember the distances :embara.


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

XCalibre said:


> in a 1440 FITA, the two long distances are 122cm targets and the two short distances are 80cm targets. 70m rounds are shot on 122cm targets, as well as the 900 rounds. the distances seem to vary from place to place for the 900, 'cause i've always shot 55m, 45m and 35m (or maybe 65m, 55m and 45m. it's been about a year since i've shot one. can't quite remember the distances :embara.


I only really meant the : 
shot a 900. got 849 at 40,30,20
+
900 rd i shot a 770 recurve 50-40-30
- they're not shot regularly over here and ive never seen a FITA round where u shoot anything under 60M on anything over 80cm lol.


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

update: i just shot two personal bests today in a practice FITA me and a few friends did.

90m: 284
overall: 1198


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

XCalibre said:


> update: i just shot two personal bests today in a practice FITA me and a few friends did.
> 
> 90m: 284
> overall: 1198


some quality shooting 
top notch mate :darkbeer:


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

thanks bud!


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

update: tried the 90m end this weekend past. shot 1226.


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

bow slayer said:


> update: tried the 90m end this weekend past. shot 1226.


not bad. was this your first time at the longer distances?


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

yes. the farthest i shot before it was 70m


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

just wondering if any canadians out there were going to the FITA nationals on july 28-30. if so i'll c you there


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

bow slayer said:


> just wondering if any canadians out there were going to the FITA nationals on july 28-30. if so i'll c you there


i'll be there. btw, Field nats are the 28-30 of July and the target nats are the 1-6 of August


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

Just got back from a FITA star tournament.
The weather was horrible lol, but it was a great day overall =]
Got a new PB of 1233 (full mens [90,70,50,30] FITA round) and claimed my 1200 star.


----------



## hoytboy101 (Dec 17, 2007)

Ill be at the FITA nationals to. see ya there


----------



## therazor302 (Jun 2, 2008)

I'll hopefully be shooting my first tournament 2 weeks from now. Wish me luck at the Sunflower games! Hope I can get my own recurve by then!


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

BIGBC said:


> What size faces are u guys shooting on ?


80s and 60s for my 900 rd


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

nationals day 1: 310/360 at 70m 323/[email protected] 60m total:633
weather:gusting wind and pouring rain

Day 2: 335/[email protected] 340/[email protected] total: 675 cumulitive:1308
weather:mild wind, rain off and on

Day 3:322/360 @70m 340/360 @60m total: 662 cumulitive:1970
weather:at the start, light rain calm wind nearing to the it just got sunnier and calmer.


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

shot720 @ 70m

conditions: sun, heavy wind

score: 628


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

5 days ago...

shot 2 900 rounds (40, 30,20)

day 1 :dead calm, sun
score:886

day2: slight wind,overcast rain near end
Score:881


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

shot 1440 yesterday. 

70m:338,calm and sunny
60m:322,wind picks up,still sunny
50m:335,calms down a little, still sunny
30m:349,total calm, sun starts to set and my arm get tired.

final:1344


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

my cocarado score was a 1225 with a recurve


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

shot a 720 at 70m today.

conditions:sunny, light wind, bad swarms of mosquitos.

score round 1: 341

score round 2: 343

Total:684


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

shot a 1440 today. 

70m: 334
60m: 340
50m: 334
30m: 348
Total:1356
weather: mild wind. stopping and starting. over an over.


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

Shot a Mens FITA (90, 70, 50, 30) last week and scored 1239.
pretty pleased at getting all 1200's this season =]


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

earlier this week i shot a practice FITA (over two days) and i scored a 1226 PB (recurve) with a personal best 313 at 50m.


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

good shooting guys!

shot a 720 a few days ago and i got a 700!


----------



## speedy1280 (Apr 29, 2008)

at WHAT distance????


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

speedy1280 said:


> at WHAT distance????


72 arrows at 70m


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

speedy1280 said:


> at WHAT distance????


at 60m. i am a cadet by the way.


----------



## speedy1280 (Apr 29, 2008)

then how come you never posted a 350+ at 30m??


----------



## Harmony (Jun 27, 2007)

Im 17, female and shoot recurve.
Recently shot a FITA (ladies fita, 70m, 60m, 50m, 30m) and scored 1121.
lol and being typical irish weather, the rain was coming down pretty heavily...


Gemma :wink:


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

speedy1280 said:


> then how come you never posted a 350+ at 30m??


i get lazy by 30m. shot a FITA on the weekend. there was a hard right wind and my sight got maxed out to the right. so, ihad to bubble untill the 50m end. it was rough. shot a 1337. and...352 at 30!


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

Harmony said:


> lol and being typical irish weather, the rain was coming down pretty heavily...


Its not a FITA in the UK unless its raining lol :wink:


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

well, just got back from worlds in turkey. i shot a 1343 for the qualifying score...not too bad.


----------



## Harmony (Jun 27, 2007)

BIGBC said:


> Its not a FITA in the UK unless its raining lol :wink:



lmao well thats true....although it gets annoyin when u have 2 dry ur equipment all the time....

BIGBC r u goin 2 the indoor british championships at Lilleshall on 6th and 7th of Dec?

Gemma :wink:


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

Harmony said:


> BIGBC r u goin 2 the indoor british championships at Lilleshall on 6th and 7th of Dec?


I doubt it, 7th is my birthday and ive still got timetabled lectures/classes around then.

Its a shame really, I still havent made it down to Lileshall =[


----------

